# Delete Pm's?



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Is there anyway for you guys to add a feature were I can unsend a PM onces it is sent(unless it is read)?


Thanks.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I have not run into "PM unsend" in vBulletin, although I've seen other requests for it.

I'll look out for it.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

dkaz said:


> I have not run into "PM unsend" in vBulletin, although I've seen other requests for it.
> 
> I'll look out for it.


I have, I visit a forum that uses vBulletin and does have this, as long as the Pm is not read you can delete it and the other person does not see it.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I wouldn't mind installing this if we found it as a vBulletin plug-in (and mods agreed it was a good idea)


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I saw this over at vbulletin.org http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=78729&highlight=Unsend


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks, Enrique

I'll look into whether this works for vB 3.6+ (which is what we're running now)


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

dkaz said:


> thanks, Enrique
> 
> I'll look into whether this works for vB 3.6+ (which is what we're running now)


Looks like someone made a update off the one I posted:
http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=103791 that works with vBulletin 3.6(the .8 should not be that big of a upgrade to break this)


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

It's a pity that vBulletin doesn't have a PM 'Outbox' like phpBB and others do.

Messages in the outbox can be edited or deleted.

Messages stay in the outbox until they are read, then they get moved into the 'Sent' box.


----------

